#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Onzichtbare beugel van ClearCaps ervaringen

## braceface

Ik wil mijn tanden helemaal recht maken en heb een onzichtbare beugel gezien van het merk ClearCaps. Die worden aangeboden bij www.perfectsmile.nl/onzichtbare-beugel
Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee? Ik ben wel benieuwd, het lijkt een makkelijke methode.

----------

